# Why does my bird attack his toys???



## Saxonmalone

My bird has a sweet nature never bites, loves for people to be around. But just lately he has been attacking two of his toys, ones a plastic sunflower with a mirror and bell and the other is a rope with wood shapes. He never really did this before he used to just grab the bell with his mouth and drop it now he pecks at both toys like hes going to murder them while squeeking madly at and is actually angry at them. You think it could be cuz there by where he likes to sleep at? Got bored with the toys and hates them? Or just takes out his aggression on them like a punching bag? lol And Ideas? Any one else ever experience this? I dont really mind him doing it its actually pretty funny lol but if it is causing him stress i want to know if its normal or not.


----------



## lperry82

Mine only do this out of anger or when they cant get their own way
especially if they are tired at bedtime


----------



## LeopardPrintBee

Mine does this too, mainly when she's preening and knocks them and they tap her. I'm no expert but I think Gertie does it when she's grouchy with the world


----------



## morla

Daisy gets mad at her toys too.


----------



## Sheldonsmom

Sheldon does that also, I think it is the funniest thing, it last for a minute or 2 then he is back to his normal self. Maybe it is just fun.


----------



## LoveAllPets

My ringneck Harley does that when he is frustrated.He just murders his bell.But he doesnt hurt me or any other toys like that.My tiel jynx does that too,but just to draw attention to himself when he isnt satisfied


----------



## Saxonmalone

Ha good to know im not the only one that gets fiesty twords his toys sometimes. He is in love with the mirror now and would sit right next to it and chirp all day. My dad got mad and took it away now he goes there and calls for his mirror buddy : / lol


----------



## Gabi Rodriguez

LoveAllPets said:


> My ringneck Harley does that when he is frustrated.He just murders his bell.But he doesnt hurt me or any other toys like that.My tiel jynx does that too,but just to draw attention to himself when he isnt satisfied


 Hi, I just want to let you know, that some Indian Ringnecks get very frustrated with bells. I reccomend that you remove the bell from the toy or your Indian Ringneck could end up plucking it‘s feathers. I have an Indian Ringneck and I removed all the bells from her toy. 🙂


----------

